# Tire Sizes



## 1969GTOTMH (Feb 22, 2014)

I have a stock 1969 GTO. I,m putting 15" Rally II wheels on. Can anyone tell me the largest width rims that will go on the front and rear without any modifications?


----------



## Joseph Crocetti (Dec 12, 2020)

1969GTOTMH said:


> I have a stock 1969 GTO. I,m putting 15" Rally II wheels on. Can anyone tell me the largest width rims that will go on the front and rear without any modifications?


I have a 1970 GTO with 15" rims and have no problems with clearance. .


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have 17x8 ..but would guess 15x8 would be max with no modifications if they are tucked under the quarters. Maybe someone has a backset that would allow wider. seen the original post a bit to late. Oh well this is a post that will last thru the ages lol.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

You're limited in the front for the 68-69 models. I was able to use a 245/60 x 15 in the front but just barely. 15 x 7 Rally IIs


----------

